# [erledigt] Gentoo als Firewall im Einsatz?

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte gerne versuchen mir Gentoo als Firewall zu installieren. Grund dafür ist das es auf dem freien Markt nicht wirklich das gibt was ich brauch, mangelte IPV6 Unterstützung usw. weiters sollen auch andere Dienste drauf, die ich jetzt auch bei IPFIRE am laufen habe, wie z.B. DHCP, DNS, Teamspeak3 oder Updateaccelerator. Ich würde gerne Wissen in wie weit ihr so ein Unterfangen für Sinnvoll haltet. Und würdet ihr es mit SE-Linux machen oder genügt auch Hardened... usw.

Bitte um eure Kommentare.

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Sun Dec 04, 2011 9:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Treborius

das ganze wird dann auf iptables als einziger nutzen des computers hinauslaufen?

hab einen router im einsatz, dient zwar auch als fileserver aber gedacht eigentlich nur als router ...

was hast du denn als hardware im sinn?

(wenn der zB noch als vpn bridge arbeiten soll, dann wird er auch ein wenig cpu-power brauchen)

----------

## boospy

Ja, ca. 10x IPSEC, Squid mit Urlfilter, VLANs usw. Hardware so ein Quadcore oder so...

lg

boospy

----------

## Dorsai!

pfSense oder IPcop sind dafür wohl besser geeignet. Gehen würde es aber schon, Vorteil in einer vollen Linux Distro sehe ich aber nicht.

Vor allem pfSense setze ich selbst ein und kann es nur empfehlen.

----------

## boospy

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> pfSense oder IPcop sind dafür wohl besser geeignet. Gehen würde es aber schon, Vorteil in einer vollen Linux Distro sehe ich aber nicht.
> 
> Vor allem pfSense setze ich selbst ein und kann es nur empfehlen.

 

Ja, das Teil hatte ich mir schon mal angesehen, aber von IPV6 keine Spur, hast du vielleicht da das Gegenteil verzeichnet? Kann den der neue IPCOP jetzt auch schon IPV6? Ich hab die neue Final noch nicht getestet. Die 2.4 war mir auf jeden Fall zu unflexibel. 

lg

boospy

----------

## yuhu

Kannst die ja mal ipfire ansehen. Das läuft bei mir unter KVM ganz brav.

----------

## boospy

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Kannst die ja mal ipfire ansehen. Das läuft bei mir unter KVM ganz brav.

 

Hab ich doch im ersten Beitrag geschrieben das ich IPFIRE benutze. Hatte vorher IPCOP und jetzt jahrelang schon IPFIRE. Ist aber in Zukunft nicht brauchbar da kein IPV6. Und das ist zwingend nötig.

lg

boospy

----------

## yuhu

Ups, da war ich etwas vorschnell.

IPfire müsstest du selbst kompilieren falls du IPv6 haben möchtest.

http://wiki.ipfire.org/de/howto/ipv6_ipfire2

----------

## boospy

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Ups, da war ich etwas vorschnell.
> 
> IPfire müsstest du selbst kompilieren falls du IPv6 haben möchtest.
> 
> http://wiki.ipfire.org/de/howto/ipv6_ipfire2

 

Ja, weis ich auch, hab ich auch schon gemacht, wird leider bei jedem Update wieder überspielt. Ok, vielleicht hätte ich ein wenig detaillierter schreiben sollen.

----------

## boospy

Benutze jetzt seit einigen Wochen Monowall. Das Ding geht voll ab. Das schnellste schlankste was ich bis jetzt in Sachen Firewall gesehen habe. IPV6 ist fix integriert und funzt hier auch schon sein Wochen supi. Kann ich euch empfehlen. 

lg

boospy

----------

